# Dedicated Melanotan Section?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should we have a dedicated MTII section?*​
Yes 1285.71%No214.29%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

We are getting an increasing number of threads regarding the use of MTII for tanning.

I'm thinking that this may warrant its own sub-forum so that all of the information and advice is easy to find for new members.

Thoughts?

L


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought it was banned on this board due to it being illegal?


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

Possibly just a peptide sub-forum that could also include the like of GHRP-2/6 etc.??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yep, I think so. There are so many threads about it...would be good to have them all in the same section making it easier to navigate through them.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

isn't the muscle research forum for those things?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah it would be great to have, I just started using but nly found 1 main thread of any use, would be good to have its own area with good stickys!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Think the muscle reaserch should habe a few sub section

Melatonin2

Ghrps/ghrh

Hgh

Insulin

Igf

Anything else that requires injecting using a slin pin would make finding info easier


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Think the muscle reaserch should habe a few sub section
> 
> Melatonin2
> 
> ...


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Think the muscle reaserch should habe a few sub section
> 
> Melatonin2
> 
> ...


That sounds the best way imo...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't really understand how melanotan would be relevant to the 'muscle research' section as it has nothing to do with that IMO...if anything I'd think it best in 'personal care' but even that isn't strictly relevant.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Katy said:


> ...if anything I'd think it best in 'personal care' but even that isn't strictly relevant.


it isnt strictly relevant to a section that has a sub-heading of "tanning" in it?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

freeline said:


> it isnt strictly relevant to a section that has a sub-heading of "tanning" in it?


I didn't see the bit of text saying 'tanning' under the sub-forum title..in which case I think even more that it should go under 'personal care' as opposed to 'muscle research'.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

well, I have to admit that melanotan have nothing to do with muscle and katy is right imo about setting it up in the personal care forum


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MR doesn't even sponser ukm any more should be renamed peptide section.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

MXD said:


> MR doesn't even sponser ukm any more should be renamed peptide section.


what's MR?


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

MR = Muscle Research


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I thought that the title 'muscle research' was simply a title for a sub-forum dedicated to muscle research. Not due to a sponsor...sponsors pay for banners.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it's a good idea, that way it will be easily found by those who aren't interested and easily put off by all the AAS and MR threads.


----------

